# 84 acre homestead Upstate NY



## Jhomestead8

It looks like my husband may be getting transferred so we will be listing our 84 acre homestead. We are in upstate NY near Rome and Syracuse. Good school district and friendly neighbors. Our property and school taxes are very low.
We have 84 acres (35 field and balance woods). Large barn and new Morton building style garage. Few other smaller outbuildings for animals or storage. 
Large 1860 farm house has been completely redone with new barrier windows, blow in insulation, new kitchen, etc... There is currently 3 beds and 1 bath but there has been plumbing run for a second bath upstairs in the back where there is also room for more bedrooms. Soap stone wood stove and 2 pellet stoves. There is also a newer furnace and a new hot water heater. 

We have hated the fields every year and one cutting (no seeding) yields us about 500 bales. There is a hayloft in the barn (metal roof). Close to snowmobile trails. Well is the original 30ft dug and stone laid. We rarely have a problem with water (family of 7 and young kids). When we do it usually fills again over night. Most wells around here are about 70ft so digging a new one wouldn't be hard. There is a lot of water with ground springs easy to find in the woods. Lots of Apple trees, a pear tree, wild medicinals growing. 
$250,000
If there is real interest I will figure out how to load pics. I am always mobile so pics are hard.


----------



## Adirondackgal

I love that part of the country. My mom and dad had friends who lived in Dansville. They were an older couple who had a lot of land and were such nice people. She was blind, but boy could she cook. My parents hunted on their property. 
I wish I was in the position where I could buy it. I have wanted to move there but my mom and dad are in pretty rough shape, so I chose to stay here and help take care of them. Good luck. I am sure someone will snap it right up for that price!


----------



## po boy

Post photos


----------



## Jhomestead8

PO boy- I will work on photos this week. I only have a cell phone for internet right now so can't promise great pics but it will give you an idea


----------



## Helena

Sounds like a wonderful homestead..sad that you need to leave. Taxes aren't usually low in NY state so curious to find out more about them...Good luck on your move..


----------



## Jhomestead8

Here is a pic of the laundry room. The cabinet next to the dryer is built in and has shelves for storage. This room is also used as a family closet by us and contains a 6ft long dresser. There is plenty of room to maneuver.


----------



## Jhomestead8

The dining room is our main entrance (there are other options for a main entrance as we have other exterior doors). This room opens to the kitchen and contains a pellet stove. To give an idea of size, our table is 7ft long


----------



## Jhomestead8

This is the kitchen looking in from the dining room. This room is a year old! There are shelves all the way around one side of the room (at the top) and we had plans to continue them around the side. 
I will be back with more pics and some barn and land pics soon!


----------



## Jhomestead8

We are still putting finishing touches on the kitchen .


----------



## Jhomestead8

Here are some more pictures. 
Bathroom
Barn
Schoolroom/play room
living room
soapstone wood stove in the living room 

Also I meant to say Central NY in my original post but its not letting me edit.


----------



## whipsaw

Amazing what you can get for the price back there. You can't even buy 40 acres of raw land here for $250k. 84 acres would be listed at $500k+ in rural areas.


----------



## Jhomestead8

Price negotiable. Anyone ?


----------



## TheMartianChick

Helena said:


> Sounds like a wonderful homestead..sad that you need to leave. Taxes aren't usually low in NY state so curious to find out more about them...Good luck on your move..


I live in Syracuse NY and have found that the taxes are much lower in some of the more rural counties. When we were searching for a homestead in the area, we figured out pretty quickly that we didn't want anything in our current county. Unfortunately, we are no longer in the market for a place in NY because I cannot tolerate the winters and the cold causes chilblains on my extremities.

The low cost of buying in some of the rural areas makes the higher taxes almost negligible. As others have mentioned...84 acres anyplace else would run upwards of $500K.

When we leave NY it will be with heavy hearts. I've never seen a prettier state with so many natural areas that have been set aside for people to enjoy. If you like boating, you could be on a different lake every single weekend during nice weather.

Best of luck with selling your property Jhomestead8!


----------



## Jhomestead8

Bump.


----------



## Jhomestead8

$235,000!!!


----------



## Becka03

I wish I could talk DH into moving! NY scares me though lol-


----------



## Jhomestead8

Bump! Spring is just around the corner . We planted garlic in the fall and it will be all ready for a big garden


----------



## Mulegirl

Becka03 said:


> I wish I could talk DH into moving! NY scares me though lol-


Why? It's a great state, really, and the major cities (aside from NYC, which is really its own thing way out on the edge) are pretty nice, though still recovering from the manufacturing declines. All the people we met living in the Rochester area were lovely, and there is a great local food culture that has taken off in the past decade.

OP, we're moving back up to New York, but are heading for the Rochester area, rather than Syracuse. Good luck finding the right buyer!!

Oh, and MartianChick: any chance you're looking for a place in Virginia? It's definitely warmer than New York! We'll be selling in a year or thereabouts . . . 14 acres with a solid house convenient to Fredericksburg, Charlottesville, and the DC sprawl! We'll even sell chickens along with the place if the right buyer comes along.


----------



## Jhomestead8

I can see tiny buds on the apple trees . Spring his coming and it will be beautiful


----------



## Jhomestead8

More pics coming


----------



## Jhomestead8

$225,000!!! Anyone?


----------



## Jhomestead8

Bumping up


----------



## Jhomestead8

Spring is here. I am busily packing boxes. We would love to see this sold before we move!


----------



## Jhomestead8

Still available


----------



## AdalynFarm

Can you PM me the address (or close to it) so we can take a peek at it via Google Earth? I assume there is only one dwelling that's livable (we have family that would be coming to the farm with us). Also, are you working with an agent, or are you listing and selling it yourself? (I'm not an agent, I'm just curious)


----------



## Countrygal23

Are you by any chance located in Clinton? There's a beautiful home and farm with lots of land on the same street that my mom lives on and I love love it! I'm wondering if that's possibly you?


----------



## linda in se ny

Just putting in my two cents as a lifelong New Yorker the big downside is the winter. As for property taxes if you can gross $10,000 in farm product you can get a decent tax break on the property taxes. You could sell hay, firewood even plant some Christmas trees to sell. I'm down here in the Hudson Valley about 75 miles out of NYC so it's a whole different world than upstate.


----------



## Jhomestead8

Country gal- no not Clinton, about an hr.
Linda- all our taxes are less than $3k a yr combined


----------



## Jhomestead8

Still available


----------



## Jhomestead8

Listing with a realtor soon. Get it at a great price now!


----------



## ChristieAcres

Jhomestead8 said:


> Listing with a realtor soon. Get it at a great price now!


 I wish you the best, but was very surprised no one "bit" with the price you offered your wonderful place for! Once it is listed with a Realtor, you will get the exposure needed to sell, so I would highly recommend upping the price if you can... I am a Realtor in WA State.


----------



## Jhomestead8

Available. Open house soon


----------



## Jhomestead8

Still available


----------



## Jhomestead8

Bumping up


----------



## Jhomestead8

Offers?


----------



## Jhomestead8

Available for a little while longer and then we may pull it


----------



## Kristabelle

I wish I had a desire to move to upstate NY. This is a killer deal.


----------



## Jhomestead8

Available until October


----------



## Jhomestead8

Available.


----------



## Jhomestead8

Bumping up


----------



## Jhomestead8

Bumping


----------



## Jhomestead8

Showing today!


----------



## Jhomestead8

Pulling this month for the winter! Don't miss it


----------



## Jhomestead8

Available


----------



## HendricksHearth

The pictures won't load for me- do you have a link to an album or anything? Trying to convince my SO he needs to look at NY instead of Nebraska!


----------



## Jhomestead8

HendricksHearth- here is the listing. The info in it is a little off so just message me with any questions. My original listing here has correct info but the realtor listing needs fixed lol

m.trulia.com/property/1069713604-10686-Taberg-Florence-Rd-Camden-NY-13316


----------



## Jhomestead8

Still available!


----------



## Flodes

Do you have pictures? I went to the trulia link and it said it's not on the market and there were no pictures.


----------



## Jhomestead8

Flodes- there are pics in the original thread and first pg of comments . It goes back up officially in March but is still available!


----------



## Flodes

None of those pictures work for me, they show broken links.


----------



## Jhomestead8

Flodes: do you have an email address? I can try sending them there


----------



## Flodes

Jhomestead8, I sent you a message.


----------



## Jhomestead8

Spring is just around the corner!


----------



## septemberwheat

Ugh. The politics of New York State...


----------



## Jhomestead8

Yeah no one bothers us here.


----------



## Jhomestead8

We are moving very soon!


----------

